# Cured live rock



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

This is just a post thats brached off about the topic of cured liverock. Whenever I look online for liverock it always says "pre-cured" or "fully cured" Are these both No-no's to buy? What would be a good site to fine non cured liverock?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, cured live rock really isn't all that bad. People who live far inland or otherwise somewhere where they can't get fresh rock should get cured rock. However, if you want really good rock, then www.tampabaysaltwater.com or www.floridaliverock.com would be two very good places to look. browse around those sites for a glimpse of what liverock should really look like, and you'll see just how crappy the cured stuff in your local store ( probably ) is in comparison.
These two places offer both fresh & cured rock as I recall, especially in the winter, but the cured rock from these guys is put into the curing tanks the very day it is collected, not a couple of weeks after it's collected and shipped halfway around the world like pacific rock. The result is "cured" rock that didn't really have anything wrong with it in the first place, so it's far superior to the cured stuff from most other places.


----------

